# No Openldap in FreeBSD 11.1?



## hruodr (Mar 21, 2018)

I do not find the package/port.


----------



## usdmatt (Mar 21, 2018)

Ports are the same for all versions of FreeBSD (although some may only build on certain versions).

If you're after the server it seems to be in net/openldap24-server?

Edit: The package seems to be `openldap-server` which is strange as it usually matches the port name...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2018)

It's often easier to search on Freshports: https://www.freshports.org/search.p...own=asc&search=Search&format=html&branch=head


----------

